# Ohio Forge Wood Lathe



## tunesman (Oct 8, 2013)

I am trying to find a manual for a Ohio Forge 12" wood lathe.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## krazy_k_ranch (Oct 3, 2013)

Have you gone to vintage machinery.org?

Here is a link:
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=1746


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Isn't that a Harbor Freight brand?
Pics?
Bill


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*same as*

Isn't the same as the old sears lathe if it as the mono tube build with the motor sticking out the back and to the right with a plastic cover over the pulley system?

Jerry


----------



## eznaz (Nov 18, 2012)

Home depot sold this lathe in the 80's. sears craftsman parts should fit.


----------



## Kelly619 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hello, new to this site. the other day I was given a 12" Ohio Forge, pro series wood lathe....with the instruction manual. 510-548. It has "25 Aug '87 WL1238-054" hand written on the front. Purchased from Home Depot. I cant seem to get the attachments on here to work but if you shoot me an e-mail I would be more than happy to send you a copy. I'm Kelly [email protected] Merry Christmas!


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

There is a website for out of print manuals but can't remember it right now. Google it and see what comes up. Good luck!


----------

